# Pretty little thing



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a young doe off of Adamant and The Girlz. I'm not sure what to call her color; maybe dove?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,she is such a pretty colour,almost bronzed.
I don't know what you would call it in the mouse world, is it a colour that is seen often?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's got tri in her genes, for whatever that's worth. I'm going to try breeding her, I think, to another red eyed tri just to see what comes of it. I thought she might carry c^h, and be a pointless Burmese...words and standards often fail when the tri factor is included.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

She looks like very dark, bronzed dove to me  
Genetically It's just a pink eyed black mouse


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Wasn't Adamant is beige tri colour? I don't know what the girls were, but have you thought she could be a dark beige or coffee? She doesn't look the right shade to be dove to me, she is too brown.

W xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I find satin does strange things to the pale colours, could be a dove or a pink eyed ce dilute as mentioned already.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dove makes sense, except for the fact that I had no pink or red eyes for several generation in that line. Thought perhaps the red eyes were due to c^h from the mother's side, as I had apparently used a mousie that carried c^h in the first year I started experimenting with tris. The only line that I expected to see p type red eyes was specifically started to try for argente tris. She is a bit too dark for dove, but then, as it has been pointed out, she's satin. BTW, I have a newish litter (2 days old) of agouti based tris with a way too dark marked argente (with tri) doe and a marked cinnamon tri buck. I'm eager to see what turns up there.

I know now that I really sort of blew it when I mixed up c^ch and c^h in my early tri litters. No one could tell me, back then, how the whole tri range worked. Don't get me wrong, I'm not sorry I did that...but I did try to find more info, and it just didn't seem to be there. It wasn't until I got in contact with the Finnish group that I really started learning what was what. I was operating in a deep well of ignorance, and I'm only now sorting things out. And I have a whole lot of crazy looking meeces to enjoy!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ack! Why is it I always miss pink eyes on a mouse??? Apologies... obviously not beige, but that being said, Adamant was beige tri coloured?? ce/ce or was he ce/ch?

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adamant was c^e c^e, I think. The confusion comes along with the lack of info; all I was told was that there needed to be two recessive genes in the c locus with one of them being other than c, so I just used meeces that appeared diluted. I thought I had just the pregnant doe to work from, and didn't want to just continuously inbreed from her and her litter. The best buck of that doe was bred to a bunch of different does. I did not get good information on the genotypes of the three meeces he sent me, I didn't even know that two of them were hiding the tri factor...I'm still a bit irritated about that, truth be told. The c^h must have come from one of those, as I had not had a pointed mouse born in my mousery in about four years before I started with the tris. I do like the splashed, painted and otherwise chaotically marked tris well enough, I just wish I'd known a little bit more a little bit sooner. *sigh*


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------

